# spikes that dont hurt?



## miko0618 (Jul 25, 2013)

my legs are bruised, swollen and rubbed raw. I can be semi comfortable in them for about 3 hours. once the pain starts on the sides and fronts of my shins, I am gonna be sore for a couple days. I have weaver felt L pads. they twist, which hurts the front of my shin and they let the top dig in. 

I need to upgrade. I saw climb rights online. they have a nice price and look decent. but whatever $ amount it takes to fix this I will do.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jul 25, 2013)

Do you have the spurs adjusted right? How tight are you making the pads? Maybe try the pads with metal inserts. Do you have the right and left spurs mixed up?


----------



## Lil Red (Jul 25, 2013)

Gecko's are nice but still gonna hurt and feel uncomfortable after while, suck it up :msp_wink:


----------



## miko0618 (Jul 26, 2013)

suck it up? my legs are bleeding, have lumps and bruises, and are swollen. 

correction, they are T pads. not that that matters.

they are on the correct feet and adjusted correctly. I tighten them to where they are tight but wont put my feet to sleep. the pads twist back towards the calf muscle which is causing the problem.


----------



## bootboy (Jul 26, 2013)

I have the climb rights with the ultralight pads. They are great. I got 1 blister on my shin once after climbing for 8 hours. But that was the only time. I can spend all day in them now with no trouble, but it took some adjusting.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jul 26, 2013)

L pads are garbage. T pads should be considered a minimum. Don't understand why L's are sold at all
Are you presently climbing on old lineman spikes bought at a yard sale? If so, replace the old straps before ya get stuck 40' up on only one hook.
A take down pro should spend as much as can be afforded on the best. If you just occasionally demo tree's top down , super climber pads are a good cheap compromise but brutal hot in summer.

Red has it right, hours working on any spikes ain't pleasant. Remember to use your climb/bailout line to take pressure off when ya can.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 26, 2013)

am would work. Hold er boy. Easy does it. 
2 weeks ago I ran into a problem that gave me some very good solutions to fix this problem and they don't cost very much at all. 
I couldn't find my last pair of clean knee high Fox River work socks. So wore a shorter pair as my heavy sock. I always wear thin wick dry liner socks and a medium weight sock over it. 
It was a hot day for here and us. Somehow I got something in the top of my left boot. Sawdust, bits of bark, ? 
Anyway that day I spent 5 + hours in the trees in the spurs. When I got Bach to my room I had a big nasty blister under where my left pad sits. It was all bloody ect. Yuk. That was a Friday so Saturday I got some leather, and some foam padding. I was going to make some pad liners. But time slipped away and it was Monday morning and I had t go t work. 
So. I cut 2 , 8"×8" squares of foam padding and put them in the tops of my boots where the pad on my spurs fits onto my leg. 
So its tall socks. Foam pad top of my boots, pants then the pad from my spurs. 
I spent 4 hrs in the spurs todayand I can't even feel where the pad was. 

I wear 15" tall boots and I nestle the foam pads in when I'm laceing them up in the morning. 

I hope this helps. 
Wet suit neoprean foam, knee pad foam, heck, even sleeping pad


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 26, 2013)

Having re read your post, I'm wondering if its your boots that are causing the shaft of the spur to rotate back into your calf muscle. 

What boots are you wearing? Are the a block heel logger or lineman boot? . A spring heel boot sets the strip too far forward which pushes the top of the shaft back into your calf muscle.


----------



## miko0618 (Jul 26, 2013)

I thought it might be the boots too. I just wear steel toe work boots. And they are only 8". I tried to find a tall logger but everything is online.


----------



## Dutch295 (Jul 26, 2013)

I've been where you are... the irritating pain doesn't allow you to focus on the task at hand.... "caddy pads" ... along with my hoffmans I don't think about any leg pain and can focus on working the tree. Unless you have tree trunks for calves you'll probably need the narrow. good luck


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 26, 2013)

I think a lot of "spur" problems are actually boot problems, and even more specifically, boot sole problems. The best spurs and pads won't make up for a boot that doesn't have a good, tall, well defined heel to "lock" the spur into place.


----------



## miko0618 (Jul 26, 2013)

Is there a retail store that sells logging boots?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 26, 2013)

Red Wing does, might be one close to you


----------



## CETP (Jul 26, 2013)

I had the same issue with my pads originally. Replaced them with a set of Big Buck pads (and straps) and have very little issues for 6+ hours in a tree ever since.


----------



## beastmaster (Jul 26, 2013)

T-pads are the worse. Their like mid-evil torture devices. Get rid of them. Any thing beside them is a step up. I wear klimb rights(ultra lites) and love them. Worth every penny. I can climb in any boot that has a heel. More then once I put them on wearing low top hiking boots and had no problem at all. 
I use to climb in linemen boots, but they put my calfs a sleep. Haven't wore them in years. If you have good pads I don't think the boots matter, so long as they have a heel and steel shanks. 
When I was with the forestry dept. we all had,''##### Pads", a lightly padded 6'' X 18'' strip with velcro on the end you could wrap around your calf under the pad. They made a big difference. 
I wore a pair of gaffs recently, I don't remember what they were called, but the pad fitted over you like a clam shell. Like having clouds on your legs, but a little bulky.
Those T-pads should be out lawed. They always twist and nail you, causing great pain, there just isn't no support in them. I highly recommend the klimb rights, but any thing is better then those T-pads.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 26, 2013)

I got a set of the narrow cast aluminum pads. Brand new at a garage sale once. There are not enough cuss words in my vocabulary to adequately describe the pain they caused me. The curve hit me on the point of the shin bone. And I was up a spruce that was about 5' on the stump. 
My advice. Invest in a good pair of boots. I have L pads on my Kline spurs and spend 3-6.5 hours in them most days of the week. Now that I have the foam padding in them my shins are one part of my body that doesn't hurt. . If only I could find solutions for hands, wrists, shoulders, neck, hips, back. Ect. Ect.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 26, 2013)

I got these pads a few weeks ago and put them on my 6 year old Bashlin's they made my shins sore for a few days but are pretty comfortable now. One day i'll get me some ultra light Gecko's.

OP do you double wrap your straps around the shank it keeps them from trying to twist.


Super Wrap Pads by Buckingham, with steel insert | SherrillTree.com


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jul 26, 2013)

I started with the double wrap on the foot strap. I tried just buckling it normally yesterday and I liked that better than the double wrap. I felt more freedom in the tree. The double wrap glues the spur to my boot like glue and I can't bend my ankles at all. With a single wrap, I can move my ankle and it feels and functions much better. Just my experience. I will be trying it some more to see if it holds up.


----------



## Carburetorless (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah spikes get uncomfortable after a while. That's why I only put them on when I absolutely need them for positioning in places where climbing the line is next to impossible, like when my line is set lower than I need to go, or I need to get out/up a limb that too hard to walk the spikes make it easy' er. 

I guess it gets easier with a lot of practice, I just don't have the time or patience for it. "Get the job done, if I learn something in the process, that's a bonus".


----------



## Lil Red (Jul 26, 2013)

miko0618 said:


> suck it up? my legs are bleeding, have lumps and bruises, and are swollen.
> 
> correction, they are T pads. not that that matters.
> 
> they are on the correct feet and adjusted correctly. I tighten them to where they are tight but wont put my feet to sleep. the pads twist back towards the calf muscle which is causing the problem.



Sounds like some serious jacked up equipment, you got extra screws poking out of yer spikes? Kidding. However that sounds like you have something really messed up. Are your spikes secured TIGHTLY around your foot and calf? If your padding is worn out, I would replace that. 

Maybe you are turning your feet/legs at funny angles creating extra movement? Do you try to spike in extra hard to get a secure feel? Any of these movements can be to excessive and part of your problem.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 26, 2013)

I think we got em all lined out. He's either gonna get a set of climb rights, ala Beast master.or a new pair of boots ala Jolly Logger and me. Or a combination of all.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 26, 2013)

No doubt about it. Life kinda Sucks when your feet ect.hurt.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 26, 2013)

Usually that's either the heel on the boot or not double wrapping the ankle strap that causes that twisting. Everyone wants to blame the pads, but it's usually something going on down there.


----------



## Coen (Jul 26, 2013)

*Sore legs*

Hockey shin guards slid inside my boots are my cure.


----------



## husqvarna335xpt (Jul 26, 2013)

T-pads are horrible I just got the big buck pads makes a big difference the tpads shift and you have all the pressure in one spot.... Big buck have a metal plate to share the load and 2 staps per pad I dought there as comfy as the geckos but no probs afyer 3 hrs


----------



## miko0618 (Jul 27, 2013)

the pads where great when I got them. now they distort their "T" shape. they do more damage to me as they age. the pads are only a year old. its almost like I need a padded frame so to speak. I am thinking the pads on the climb rights are like this? are gecko's better?


----------



## Shaunbobby (Jul 27, 2013)

I have bashlin aluminium spurs with the steel cushion pads along with viberg lineman boots,
I can stand on them all day with no pain at all,
Have had this set up for about 5 years


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jul 27, 2013)

OP: Understand ya got worn out T pads but what are you standing on? Socks, boots, irons.
Buckingham, Kline, Bashlin? Tree gaffs, Euro tree gaffs, pole gaffs? Are your boots block heal loggers, quality low heal or Walmart jobs? Are you sure of the height adjustment? Are you tall and lanky or built like a silverback gorilla?
You have some experienced guys ready to help ya (and those PNW guys really know their socks and boots) so take advantage, give 'em more info to chew on.


----------



## beastmaster (Jul 27, 2013)

As much as I love my new climb rights ultra lites. I used steel Buckingham climbers with reinforced leather pads Felt Backed Leather Pads with Steel Insert by Buckingham | SherrillTree.com for almost 30 years. I'd always double the strap around the shank to lock em in. I always wore logger boots too. I learned climbing on gaffs and am real comfortable on them. But after 6 hours in a tree there is a little area below my knees that would almost cripple me. I did a removal next to the HV lines last year. they turned off the power tell I finished, I didn't even break for lunch, spent 12 hours in that big pondarosa. I had to almost be carried to my truck because of the pain from those gaffs.
Thats what finely motivated me get a more comfortable set up.
The climb rights ultra lights have a rigid aluminum plate that supports a large area of your calf that is bolted to the shank. There is nothing to rub or ware on your calf. It's held on your leg with a velcro strap. I don't need to double wrap the lower strap any more either to keep it solid on the leg. I can't beleave I put up with pain I didn't have to for so long.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 27, 2013)

Beast ; your tougher than me 
No way I could spend 12 hoursin a tree.

My hats off to you Sir!


----------



## beastmaster (Jul 27, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


> Beast ; your tougher than me
> No way I could spend 12 hoursin a tree.
> 
> My hats off to you Sir!



Thanks,but the last few hours were hell. All the power down steam was off. There were 5 Edison trucks on stand by all day, some suit guys there the whole time. Lots of pressure to get it done. The tree leaned over the HV lines on the street side of a little two lane road, a house almost to the street on the other. Everything had to be lowered and tag lined. I was able to push off chunks at 60 ft into a small 6x6 nest. Each time a chunk hit the ground they had to stop traffic and pick up the piece with a loader to move it. Our 88 took a crap and I had to double cut every thing with a 66 with a 32'' bar. The tree stayed at 48'' from base to 50 feet. The 066 wouldn't idle and was a ##### to start. I had to send it down once or twice to get it started. Then pull it up before it died again. My gaffs had me crippled and each time when I double cut the piece and have to go to the other side to finish was torture.
In 30 years of climbing that was the worse job I ever did. I'm embarrassed to say I got paid 200 dollars for that job. I cussed out the owner when I got down and would of jumped on those worthless ground guys if I could of walked. 
I could of had that job done in half the time with a good ground crew. I only made it by being really mad in the tree.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 27, 2013)

One reason I like Huskies, the bars fit from a 372 up to the 3120 . 
Junk saws and bad ground men make for this tramp, Tramping

That kind of job is what makes climbing about the hardest job in the world. At least the hardest job I have ever done.


----------



## gumneck (Jan 26, 2014)

My Sanford & Son approach to gaff pain.


----------



## since16 (Jan 26, 2014)

I've had problems with spikes first it was boots so I sucked it up for the summer and got pair of wesco high liners at Christmas my spikes are climb right aluminum with t pads I know the problem isn't them. Most of the comfort and brusing problems I think is because of bad technique. I always try to remember what a foreman told me keep ur knees wide spike into the side of the tree even though it is strange. Keep your knees bent between 90 and 45 keep ur shins straight up and down move the rest of ur body. If I try cheating my spikes kill me. If I slow down and concentrate on the angle of my shin and foot I have a lot less fatigue.


----------



## imagineero (Jan 27, 2014)

Spurs are a very personal thing, it's hard to give recommendations. A lot of old timers climb on buckingham steelies, which are rubbish truth be told. With enough hours on them though, they combine with your DNA somehow. I'm climbing on buckingham steelies and have become totally acclimatised. I can spend 8 hours in the tree no worries. 

You've had some very good advice so far. Good boots make a hell of a difference. Wearing chainsaw pants while climbing makes a big difference too, all that padding helps a lot! Guys are divided on spurs, some like the geckos, even after a month of daily use I couldn't stand to be on them for more than an hour and found them very unsteady. Most will agree the bashlin aluminums are a pretty safe bet. Caddy pads are also very popular. Velcro wraps get mixed reviews. 

Bashlin aluminums with caddy's is a good bet. You're still going to suffer, you just have to put your time in and that's all there is to it. Nurofen helps.


----------



## Holden (Jan 30, 2014)

i like the Gecko's


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jan 31, 2014)

Try resting on your life line and not just flip line. I have my hitchhiker on my line and if I get to sore I will just sling my life line around the tree and sit an my saddle for a few to take the pressure of my legs. I have a fake knee so I need to do this a few times for every removal.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jan 31, 2014)

also my ground guys are usually happy to be gettin caught up a bit


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 31, 2014)

Holden said:


> i like the Gecko's



We buy our climber's Gecko's,,A comfortable climber is a productive climber. And they like them. I never got to wear them because they were not around back then. I really loved the last one's I climbed with (removals), were aluminum Bashlin's with the wrap around velcro pad's,,many hours a day in them and not much pain.
Jeff


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Jan 31, 2014)

I use buckingham titaniums with the pole gaffs on them about 95% of the time, the longer gaffs will make things a lot more uncomfortable , but you definitely need the long ones on certain trees. Now I have used almost every good boot you could think of (Red Wing,Wesco,Carolina's)but now I use Asolo drifters and they are Hands down the best boot for tree climbing,with or without spikes that I have ever used.


----------



## familytreeman (Feb 1, 2014)

I use some simple pieces of foam as inserts squeezed against my leg inside of the 'super climber pads' . At almost 3" thick they compress down to an inch and half of cool comfort. Also I wedged some shims in the pocket that holds the bar. Over time the leather gets worn and floppy. Make sure your gaffs are filed at the correct angle also.


----------



## familytreeman (Feb 1, 2014)

I use some simple pieces of foam as inserts squeezed against my leg inside of the 'super climber pads' . At almost 3" thick they compress down to an inch and half of cool comfort. Also I wedged some shims in the pocket that holds the bar. Over time the leather gets worn and floppy. Make sure your gaffs are filed at the correct angle also.


----------



## brassninja (Tuesday at 6:32 PM)

miko0618 said:


> suck it up? my legs are bleeding, have lumps and bruises, and are swollen.
> 
> correction, they are T pads. not that that matters.
> 
> they are on the correct feet and adjusted correctly. I tighten them to where they are tight but wont put my feet to sleep. the pads twist back towards the calf muscle which is causing the problem.


I'm having the same issue with my buckingham spikes with big buck pads


----------

